# Elves' maturity



## Lamberciak (Mar 18, 2002)

Anybody knows what was the age borderline that an elf had to cross to become adult?


----------



## Telchar (Mar 18, 2002)

Elves grow slow in body, but fast in mind. They seldom reach their full staure until the age of 50, while they are capable of mastering the language when they are around 7 years old. I would guess that they are considdered adults at the age of 50 since most Elves got married around that time.


----------



## Camille (Mar 18, 2002)

I did not know that, where did you get that information? the HOME stories? I would like to know 
thanks


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Camille _
> *I did not know that, where did you get that information? the HOME stories? I would like to know
> thanks *




same


----------

